# MP20/MP40 question



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning. 

Does anyone know the thickness of the wetside washer for the MP20/ MP40?

I have been waiting almost a month for the wet side bracket, it comes in and I can't find the washer. FML. 

Please help. 

I would hate to order a maintenance kit just for a 50 cent washer but will have to if I can't figure this out. 

Any help would be awesome 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I got er figured out. 
Alittle food grade lubricant, she is running like a champ


----------

